# Anyone Here Live in Oaxaca City?



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Is visiting Oaxaca over Christmas a good or bad idea. 

Would like to see the Night of Radishes displays....is it a mobfest or is it do-able? Do you need tickets in advance?? If so, can they be obtained in advance?

Any info helpful. Gracias in advance.
PS: We have been to Oaxaca 3 times over the years, but never during Christmas.


----------

